# DNS Server for dynamic environment

## Veldrin

Hi there,

After using BIND for the past couple of years, recently tried djbdns, and being unsatisfied with both, I am looking for new solution - of just for some input.

I am looking for some kind of DNS server with allows automated dynamic updates via dhcp server and supports ipv4 along with ipv6 for foward and reverse lookup.

background:

while bind supports those features (except for ddns updates from ipv6-dhcp), I was looking for a simpler more light-weighted solution and found djbdns. 

djbdns is easier to handle (I like the setup), but I can only setup one reverse pointer, and ddns update rely on a external script (currently not tested).

And this for a home setup, and more learn and mess around with, as it is a productive environment. 

Simply put, I need a DNS server with the following qualities:

ipv4 and ipv6 support for forward and reverse lookups

ddns (or similar) update capability without changing the client

simple configuration (optional)

I am also open for other suggestions, such a (miss)using ldap as dns database.

V.

----------

## Casshan

How about DNSMASQ http://thekelleys.org.uk/dnsmasq/doc.html ? You could put it in front of BIND if you want to manage lots of DNS records, but its simple config file should handle a few static entries without getting to large.

----------

